# V-Spoke Alloy Corrosion



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Just noticed after cleaning the car that one of my V-Spoke alloys has this strange corrosion on the shiny part. It looks like it stems from some tiny nicks on the edge of the alloy. I tried cleaning it off but its not possible. My Car is still within its 3 year warranty, does anyone know if something like this is covered? Personally I have no idea.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Doubt it very much unless you took the alloy/tyre package


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Its called white worm if you want to research it, with BMW I have had wheels replaced for similar and even smaller instances. My current car has forged lightweight performance rims that are about 3k yet bmw replaced with no worries due to a 3mm instance of white worm around the centre cap. It happens to all diamond cut wheels its water getting under the lacquer typically happens with a stone chip or perhaps when a tyres been changed. In my previous experience with audi warranty claims you could be in for a fight but perhaps dealer dependant.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> Its called white worm if you want to research it, with BMW I have had wheels replaced for similar and even smaller instances. My current car has forged lightweight performance rims that are about 3k yet bmw replaced with no worries due to a 3mm instance of white worm around the centre cap. It happens to all diamond cut wheels its water getting under the lacquer typically happens with a stone chip or perhaps when a tyres been changed. In my previous experience with audi warranty claims you could be in for a fight but perhaps dealer dependant.


Great thanks for the info. I had never heard of it. Knowing Audi they will try and dodge it as they are better known for premium prices rather than premium customer care. Thanks!


----------



## Olderbutjustasfast (Aug 29, 2019)

Snap!

I have the same defect on one of my 20" v spoke (same as yours) noticed it recently when washing them.
Very similar in there appears to have been a stone chip, it's well away from the rim and rather annoying as it's unsightly.
Although the wheels do look great have found them to be very fragile and have picked up a few rim scuffs from potholes not kerbs...... downside of ultra low profile on a 20 tyre.
I'll try it on with my local Stealers (Bristol Audi) as it's still under warranty.... but not holding my breath.
Had a quote to refurbish them at £175 each from specialist refurbishment outfit.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You can't expect them to cover stone chips under warranty. Just like any exposed metal if it's not covered it's going to corrode


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

placeborick said:


> You can't expect them to cover stone chips under warranty. Just like any exposed metal if it's not covered it's going to corrode


I think there has to be a level of fairness though. The car is less than 3 years old and the nicks in the picture are absolutely tiny. You almost can't see them without the camera. I think there needs to be a reasonable level of durability, after all they are designed for the road and the outdoors.

It's just another thing to add to the list of common issues I guess, along with seat problems and corroding tail pipes because they used cheaper quality material.

Id like the car to look as nice as possible for the next couple of years until I pull the trigger on a Tesla 8)


----------



## Olderbutjustasfast (Aug 29, 2019)

Snake TT said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > You can't expect them to cover stone chips under warranty. Just like any exposed metal if it's not covered it's going to corrode
> ...


Here here to that...with you all the way


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If there were no nicks on the wheel then granted you would have a case, a claim under warranty and could argue that yes, as we all know the wheels are made of chocolate, but you do have nicks and so you'll have to take it on the chin.

It looks like quite an easy repair and probably no more than £75-£90.

Best get your wallet out me old mucker..


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A mate had an MR2 that was almost 3 yrs old with similar damage on all 4 wheels.Toyota dealer changed them all under warranty.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

leopard said:


> It looks like quite an easy repair and probably no more than £75-£90.
> 
> Best get your wallet out me old mucker..


Not really, Lepsons (high quality wheel refinisher) charge for diamond cut 20inch rims:

One wheel = £112 + vat
(Add £15 + vat per wheel if tyres are supplied with the wheels)

The second statement is true enough!!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

leopard said:


> If there were no nicks on the wheel then granted you would have a case, a claim under warranty and could argue that yes, as we all know the wheels are made of chocolate, but you do have nicks and so you'll have to take it on the chin.
> 
> It looks like quite an easy repair and probably no more than £75-£90.
> 
> Best get your wallet out me old mucker..


I'll speak to the dealer and Audi customer care and see what they say. If it's a no then I'll probably just leave it and ride it out till I replace it with a Tesla. I've been itching to buy one for ages!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

If you catch the stone chip early enough you can flat with 1200 and put some clear lacquer on, this will stop it, the pics look like this has been left for a while to allow the corrosion to set in

Doubt Audi will replace due to the stone chip as it's not faulty


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

phazer said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like quite an easy repair and probably no more than £75-£90.
> ...


Lepsons, seriously :lol: They're based in Kent and charge appropriately. The OP is based in Wales and has access to a couple of high quality outfits there.

The last time I had a repair carried out was to diamond cut 437m's and the price from an independent was £60. The wheel had curb rash. The OP's wheel is nothing in comparison, a wipe down with emery cloth over the affected area and a brush over with tint and it's done..


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

leopard said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


They are universally regarded as high quality. I'm not going to search out a place of unknown provenance to suggest pricing.

Incidentally, a diamond cut repair in and around Derby will cost you about £120 so their pricing is fair. Derby isn't exactly Mayfair is it?

To do it properly requires lathing - a refurb is not emery cloth and a touch in :lol:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

j77drs said:


> the pics look like this has been left for a while to allow the corrosion to set in


Interestingly I wash the car regularly and this has occurred very quickly (I am a bit OCD so I know every time mark on the car lol) which concerns me as to how fast it will spread and make the wheel look shabby. All the others are fine so far so we will see.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Snake TT said:


> j77drs said:
> 
> 
> > the pics look like this has been left for a while to allow the corrosion to set in


Worryingly I wash the car regularly and this has occurred very quickly (I am a bit OCD so I know every time mark on the car lol) which concerns me as to how fast it will spread and make the wheel look shabby. All the others are fine so far so we will see.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's the difference between cars that get driven and those that never leave the heated, carpeted garages.

A few years on the road and the bumper and bonnet will be stone chipped to death, tar spots all down the doors and sills... it's expensive to keep a car looking factory fresh if you drive it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

phazer said:


> They are universally regarded as high quality. I'm not going to search out a place of unknown provenance to suggest pricing.
> 
> Incidentally, a diamond cut repair in and around Derby will cost you about £120 so their pricing is fair. Derby isn't exactly Mayfair is it?
> 
> To do it properly requires lathing - a refurb is not emery cloth and a touch in :lol:


Who said anything about a refurb. It's a minor surface imperfection that can be abraided and touched in. There is no grazing that needs to be lathed and could be quite easily done with the wheel and tyre in situ :roll:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

leopard said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > They are universally regarded as high quality. I'm not going to search out a place of unknown provenance to suggest pricing.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

